# Kingston ATIS Tech  Course..



## usagimoon (13 Mar 2008)

My boyfriend is leaving in a couple of weeks to do basic training in St Jean, and after that he is off to Kingston to do the course to become an ATIS Tech.  We currently live in Winnipeg and I just had a few questions.  I was wondering if I'd be allowed to visit him in Kingston at all, and also if there is a large possibility of having to wait in Borden in between Basic Training and his course.

Thanks..


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Mar 2008)

Yes you could visit him in Kingston.  They stopped running people from Manitoba out of the city a few years back IIRC  ;D (just kidding!).  

There is a very strong possibility that he will have a wait between his ATIS courses, and BMQ.  Once he completes BMQ, he will likely be posted to Kingston at CFSCE  (http://www.army.dnd.ca/asu_kingston/military/cfsce_e.asp) but Attached Posted to PRETC in CFB Borden to await his POET (Performance Oriented Electronics Training) and his ATIS QL3 (basic trades training) courses.  For how long?  He won't know that until later.  There is a POET course starting approx every 2 weeks during the year.  He will likely have a gap in time between his POET and QL3 as well.  All in all, he can expect to be in Kingston between 12-18 months, roughly.  The only way he can expect to avoid this is if he has some electronics training prior to entering, and received a POET bypass or something, in which case he will forego that training.  

As for you visiting, yes by all means you can.  There are decent 'rooms' on the Base for $35-$40 a night that are quite nice too, to help cut down on the expenses.


----------



## usagimoon (13 Mar 2008)

Well he already has the IT training necessary so they said his course in Kingston will only be about 7 months (not counting waiting time)

Thank you for the reply


----------



## kawigirl (15 Mar 2008)

Hey,
My husband is an ATIS tech. Wow, it seems he got off easy. My husbands' POET course 26 weeks and then he had to do his ATIS course which was 30 weeks, or visa versa. (can't remember). Then he also had a few months here and there and between on PRETC. You can visit him. We have children so we needed to visit. If not he was gone almost 2 years.  Good luck and welcome to the forces..

Kawigirl


----------



## Adamant (22 May 2008)

Does anyone know how backed up CFSCE is with POET and the ATIS QL3?  I have a friend leaving for BMQ soon and I'm curious as to how long he's going to wait for training.  I'm 32U, so I know waiting.... ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 May 2008)

I don't know the amount of time/backlog of tech's between BMQ and CFSCE (normally at PRETC in Borden) but below is the link to the 08/09 FY Trng Calendar for POET and the 226 Apprentice course at CFSCE (DIN acess only).

http://cfsce.kingston.mil.ca/Eng/Courses/catalog/CFSCE%20FY%2008-09%20Course%20Calendar.xls


----------



## Adamant (23 May 2008)

Many thanks.... ;D


----------



## Neon (22 Jun 2008)

Hi USAGIMOON! To get back to your original question, assuming you live together now, the first question is did you declare common law status, because if you did, you can apply for a PMQ in Kingston if you wanted to be together. Now it is not a given - he needs to request it and it has to be approved, but both POET and ATIS are conducted there and it gives you a chance to carry on as a couple. If you didn't declare common law before he went to BMQ, but were living together before, then he can do it at BMQ or when he gets to Borden. PRETC staff deal with that all the time. If you did not live together the 12 months needed, but were together when he joined up, then time spent on BMQ can sometimes count as enforced separation and will be allowed against the total 12 months you need to be able to declare common law. Of course you could just get married... LOL 
Sounds confusing, but lots of folk don't realise they can declare common law even if they have not lived together for the 12 months - so long as they did live together immediately before joining up. Any problems, let me know - I have friends in low places... ;D they should be able to help out!


----------

